# My first mount



## sva9843 (Apr 23, 2008)

I like it. Great work!


----------



## GrooGrux (Jun 3, 2009)

Who is the supplier? Or the sculpter? It is available in any turns?

http://www.drop-tine-taxidermy.com


----------



## proskinnertts (Mar 8, 2005)

PM sent. It is only availible in left and right. The picture kinda makes it look like a straight.


----------



## mtn. archer (Apr 2, 2005)

thats some real nice work


----------



## Deer Mount (Feb 16, 2009)

Is McKenzie selling those forms now or will I have to wait for the new catalog?? I like that pose.


----------



## proskinnertts (Mar 8, 2005)

Deer Mount said:


> Is McKenzie selling those forms now or will I have to wait for the new catalog?? I like that pose.


Mckenzie doesnt sell forms that nice, and im pretty sure it will not be in the next catalog


----------



## ArtisticWhiteta (Feb 18, 2009)

Good looking mount pro! Is that a Matt Thompson??


----------



## antlrcolectr (Jan 4, 2007)

Looks just like one that I have in a left turn. I like them personally, especially on bigger deer.


----------



## proskinnertts (Mar 8, 2005)

ArtisticWhiteta said:


> Good looking mount pro! Is that a Matt Thompson??


not a Matt Thompson



proskinnertts said:


> Mckenzie doesnt sell forms that nice, and im pretty sure it will not be in the next catalog


Mckenzie owns Matt Thompson


----------

